# FR: s'en occuper / s'y occuper - s'occuper de / à



## j-Adore

"Felix s’*en* occupe en ce moment même." = "Felix is dealing with the matter, even as we speak."

I usually use "s’en occuper", but I'm not sure how "s’y occuper" differs in meaning.

"Felix s’*y* occupe en ce moment même." = ???


----------



## joelooc

Y is usually a pronoun standing for a noun representing a place: Félix est dans son laboratoire, il s'y occupe de....


----------



## Kelly B

S'occuper à is closer to _to be busy/occupied with_; s'occuper de is closer to _to handle/take care of_. See also
s'occuper à / de


----------



## Michelvar

Hi,

It can also be used like this : Felix is spending some time on it right now. Not the best way to use it, in my opinion.

S'en occupe : deals with it
S'y occupe : spends some (spare?) time on it


----------



## Phil512

joelooc said:


> Y is usually a pronoun standing for a noun representing a place: Félix est dans son laboratoire, il s'y occupe de....



It is related to a PLACE, exactly as joelooc said. It indicates a position/place..
Other examples :
- vous voyez cette colline là-bas ? Eh bien, Martin s'y tient et observe ce qui se passe sur la route.
- vous savez que Suzanne fait partie de telle association ? Oui ? Eh bien, elle s'y occupe d'accueillir les personnes qui ont besoin de ceci ou cela
- les étudiants ne sont pas venus. Mais le professeur est dans sa classe : il s'y occupe comme il peut, en attendant la fin de la manifestation/de la grève, etc.' *This last example matches Michelvar's second example/translation as well !*


----------



## k@t

Phil512, je ne suis pas tout à fait d’accord, ainsi que l’a indiqué Michelvar dans son commentaire #4 (en revanche, la structure est tout à fait correcte), le _*y*_ ne renvoie pas forcément à un lieu (c’est une possibilité, mais pas la seule), si la préposition qui suit _s’occuper_ est *à*, le complément sera pronominalisé par *y*, ainsi :


> − *S'occuper à* + subst. ou inf. S'adonner, s'appliquer à quelque chose, à faire quelque chose
> OCCUPER : Définition de OCCUPER


----------



## Nicomon

I know that this is coming late, but I'm not sure at all that *Y* is related to a place in this context.

I understand it as Kelly said :  S'occuper *à* quelque chose = s'*y *occuper


> Sens 13
> S'occuper à une chose, *y* travailler. S'occuper à son jardin.
> [...]
> OCCUPER À, OCCUPER DE. Occuper *à*, réveille une idée de travail ; occuper *de*, une idée d'attention
> *Source *


 Something like: _Felix is busy working on it at this very moment / even as we speak. 
_
Ajout -  Occupée que j'étais à écrire ce post, je n'avais pas lu le tien, k@t.


----------



## Phil512

@k@t Bonjour et merci pour votre remarque, appréciée ! On est là pour avancer.
Oui, je me suis mélangé les pinceaux dans l'explication en gras que je vais modifier. Les exemples sont corrects.
Serions-nous une fois de plus face à des contingences et usages régionaux ?
Puisque le Québec est souvent en vedette ici, pourquoi pas un peu de Belgique cette fois-ci, histoire de montrer ("confirmer" serait plus correct) à tout le monde comme notre langue est souvent empreinte d'influences locales ou nationales ? Explication : j'ai pris note des références lexicographiques, mais dans mon pays, j'ai l'impression qu'on dira : 
"il s'en occupe" (p.ex. sous-entendu, de réparer le tracteur) et sûrement pas "il s'y occupe" (de réparer le tracteur) si on ne dit pas *où*,
Ou alors, "où est-il passé" ? "Dans le garage...il s'y occupe à/de réparer le tracteur" (si on met l'accent en partie sur l'endroit), ou bien "Dans le garage, ....il s'occupe de réparer le tracteur (si on ne met pas spécialement l'accent sur le lieu).
Dans ma pratique de tous les jours, je maintiendrais donc mon accord et enthousiasme pour la solution de Joelooc. 
D'autant plus que "Il s'y occupe" s'utilise *aussi* pour indiquer que l'on passe son temps (d'une façon ou d'une autre, donc qu'on tue le temps) quelque part.
Paradoxalement, si on demande p.ex. "a-t-il commencé à réparer le tracteur? ", on répondra "oui, oui, il s'*y* atelle", même s'il n'est pas question du moindre endroit.


----------



## k@t

Bonjour, soir Phil, 



Phil512 said:


> Paradoxalement, si on demande p.ex. "a-t-il commencé à réparer le tracteur? ", on répondra "oui, oui, il s'*y* atelle", même s'il n'est pas question du moindre endroit.


Ben oui, enfin non, ce n'est pas paradoxal, comme _*atteler*_ - contrairement à _s'occuper_ - ne régit que la seule préposition _*à*_, il n'y a pas de choix ni du coup d’ambiguïté ou de réticence ou de toute autre chose de ce genre !


----------



## Phil512

Bonsoir @k@t,
Je savais que vous allez me dire ça
Allez, je vais retirer le "paradoxalement".... évidemment.
J'espère que le reste (l'essentiel) vous aura quand même intéressée


----------



## k@t

Phil512 said:


> Je savais que vous allez me dire ça


Argh, alors, c'est qu'on lit en moi comme dans un livre ouvert ! 

Peut-être alors qu'en Belgique (je me demande d'ailleurs si ce n'est pas le cas en France) plutôt que de dire _*s'occuper à*_, on utilisera les synonymes (qui eux ne se construisent qu'avec *à*) : _s'adonner à / s'appliquer à _?


----------



## Nicomon

Je ne serais pas portée non plus à dire « _il s'y occupe_ »,  pas même en faisant référence à un endroit.

Je dis simplement que je le comprends comme «_ il travaille là-dessus_ ».

C'est la raison pour laquelle j'ai souligné « y travailler » dans la citation, et suggéré (on peut sans doute améliorer)  :  _
Felix is busy working on it..._


----------



## Phil512

Back to the question. ..


j-Adore said:


> "Felix s’*en* occupe en ce moment même."



En cours, en bref et sans détour is the good way to put things when one means : Felix is (busy) working on it while we're talking.


----------



## Maître Capello

Hormis les cas plutôt rares où il est question d'un endroit, _s'occuper *à*_ – et, partant, _s'*y* occuper_ – est à mon sens en voie de disparition en français courant. Si le sens est d'occuper son temps, de le faire passer, on préférera de nos jours un tour intransitif suivi d'un gérondif, par exemple _s'occuper *en* jardinant_ plutôt que _s'occuper *à* jardiner_.

Quoi qu'il en soit, voici les avis de Grevisse et Littré (cf. _Le Bon Usage_, § 908, a, 11º) :


> _S'occuper à faire une chose_, c'est en faire l'objet de son activité. _S'occuper de_ marque une activité plus attentive, plus absorbante.
> 
> *Remarque :* Littré précise en disant que _s'occuper de_ marque une opération intellectuelle, et _s'occuper à_, une action extérieure. Les auteurs n'observent pas toujours* cette distinction : _Pendant sa convalescence, elle s'occupa beaucoup *à* chercher un nom pour sa fille_ (Flaub., _Mme Bov._, II, 3). — _Elle s'occupait surtout *de* dresser les jeunes chevaux, *de* pêcher et *de* chasser_ (Peisson, _Écumeurs_, p. 61).


* Là je dirais tout simplement « pas ».


----------

